

How Blitzkrieg (Sort Of) Explains Killer Robots (Multiple Flows of Control) - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/05/how-blitzkrieg-sort-explains-killer-robots/112222/

======
hackuser
Some points of interest:

* by "Adam Elkus is a PhD student at George Mason University studying computational modeling of strategy and adversarial reasoning."

* "A software engineer by training, [Manuel] De Landa used computational analogies to talk about military history. De Landa noted parallels between challenges of information processing in computer engineering and shifts in military organization and command and control."

